# Palm Beach Reef (QLD) Wed 14 Nov



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

Anyone up for a trip to Palm Beach Reef (just off Currumbin Creek) on Wednesday morning? If the weather holds then I will take the day off and head out for a fish. Not sure about times yet, but I imagine I will aim to launch between 6-7am. I haven't been to the area before, but it looks like there is a good launch site/boat ramp in an inlet just to the W of the breakwall. At the moment I am going to be trying to find the reef with a couple of dodgy GPS points sourced off the net, so if anyone can give me a more accurate indication of where the hot spots are I would be grateful.

The plan will be to drift with live bait/use pillies on a 20lb outfit and use SPs on my bream gear.

Cavid


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Cavid,
Its a longtime since I fished Palm Beach reef in a power boat.
From memory you've got to head a fair way towards Tallebudgera creek to get to the reef. 
I believe that there is a website that will give you all of the co-ordinates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Dammit, wish you'd have said Friday. I badly want to do a trip to Palm Beach Reef.


----------



## Heath (Nov 15, 2006)

Look forward to your report. 
The reef is in 20m of water straight out from 19th Ave apartments.( tallest building on Palmbeach)


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I would love to head out, I can get down there by about 6.30-6.45am.

I will send you a message about it


----------



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

All,

I have never been to the reef before, but if you go to the Eastern side of Currumbin Creek, there is a large set of carparks off Duringan St. I will aim to park in the NW carpark (so long as there aren't too many surfers!) and launch from the beach nearby.

I will probably aim to be there by 6 - 6:30am. I have a red hobie adventure, so you shouldn't have any trouble finding me.


----------

